# Greetings brothers



## Mason2305 (Dec 21, 2010)

I also just joined trough my IPhone but I've been reading the posts for a while now and I have learned a lot, from a lot of them. I'm from Texas but I'm in the military so I am always Traveling...all over the place. Anyways I just wanted to say hello and I hope you all have a great and happy holiday season.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brother!


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 21, 2010)

welcome, and a sincere thank you, from me and my family, for serving in the military!  happy holidays to you as well and stay safe out there brother.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome, Brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 22, 2010)

Seasons greeting brother.  Hope this missive finds you well.  Thanks from the Hoffpauir family for your service.  Hopefully you can get home to your family soon.

God bless ... jwhoff


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 22, 2010)

Mason2305,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!!


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 22, 2010)

Greetings, Brother - and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jack357 (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## NickGarner (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 28, 2010)

Keep your head down out there


----------



## peace out (Dec 30, 2010)

Howdy, mason2305


----------



## QPZIL (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------

